# BFP with RLS symptoms.



## Sweety21

Hi all,

I just got my bfp and wanted to share my happiness and symptoms.

Last month out of nowhere my hubby agreed to ttc#2 We have beautiful daughter who is now 20months old. I always wanted two but, never thought this would happen so soon. Anyway, So, we started bd but, last month when we decided my ovulation was already gone. 
So, fast forward to this month we dtd around cd 10 and cd 12. I think I ovulated on cd 13. but, ff kept giving my ovulation day on cd 14-cd15.
My temperature where all over the place at a point I thought I didn't ovulate this cycle but, something inside me told me ff is wrong.
At 5-6dpo when sitting in car I had shooting pains in right side and I knew something was up because those pains were similar to the one I experienced during first pregnancy at implantation. I tested at probably 10dpo and it was faintest of faint line. So, decided to keep it and wait for a day to test again. Today probably at 11-12 dpo I have line which I can definitely say is positive. faint but, still there. I really feel&#12288;lucky to have conceived at 1-2 try everytime. I can only imagine the patience and strength the women have who get there bfp afterwaiting for months. Hats off to all you ladies and babydust to all.

My symptoms:
1. Cold and sorethroat at 1dpo. (I had this with last pregnancy too.)
2. Restless leg when I go to bed. Still there, have to figure out some solution for it.
3. Achy boobs at different times. 
4. sharp shooting pains at 5-6dpo. Implantation pains. Was looking for ib but, didn't get one this time. Last pregnancy I had ib.
5.Sleepy.
6.Af like cramps at random times.
7. Creamy cm after ovulation. I always become dry after o. But, had enough cm to make to panty. 
8. Wet feeling like something is dripping down there. 
9. Sex felt weird but, pleasurable.
10. Chill at night times. 

So, this is it gals. Good luck everyone. I might edit post when I remember any other symptoms.


----------



## sunflower82

Aww that's great congrats


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Sweety21

Thank you all.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations xx


----------



## Sweety21

Thanks alot xxmyheart. And good luck for trying to conceive number 4.


----------



## sarah34

The only thing that works for my RLS is putting my feet on my partners foot until I fall asleep, weird but it works! X


----------



## Sweety21

sarah34 said:


> The only thing that works for my RLS is putting my feet on my partners foot until I fall asleep, weird but it works! X

Oh, really? I might try that. I try to take hot bath and it has helped little though.


----------

